# Gordon's Dry Gin 1/10 pint bottle



## ACLbottles (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know the value of this bottle? It is a 1/10 pint Gordon's Distilled London Dry Gin bottle with a paper label and original cap. It is from Linden, NJ. Thanks for any info on this bottle.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 20, 2013)

Back


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2013)

With the label you can expect $10-15 on eBay I'd say...


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 21, 2013)

THATS NOT THE ORIGINAL CAP FOR THAT BOTTLE..I BELIEVE THOSE WERE RESEALING SODA BOTTLES ?   YES.... NO  ???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 21, 2013)

> YES.... NO  ???


NO, I had or maybe still do a full one with tax stamp from 1932-34 and the same cap. Since there was no sediment or evap I may have to decided to pop it with friends, that I don't remember.
 I had about 300 nippers from the 30's and sold some off in the late 80's but most hit the dumpster eventually.
 I posted the Gordens here years ago.


----------



## jacky374 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Gordon's Dry Gin 1/10 pint bottle*

I BELIEVE THOSE WERE RESEALING SODA BOTTLES ?    ____________________leather jacket http://leather-jackets.ws 
Brain Dumps http://www.braindumps.mx 
itil certification itil certification 
000-M75 dumps 000-M75 dumps


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Gordon's Dry Gin 1/10 pint bottle*

Welcome to the forum.Kork N Seal caps were made to reseal crown top soda's and beers under pressure, just not exclusively and this is just very similar.Why would you need to reseal a nip? IDK.


----------

